# DeerSkin Bible



## JM (Mar 28, 2009)

Personal Size Reference Edition (ESV) Long-ing For Life

I'm thinking of having my Thompson-Chain rebound...


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Mar 28, 2009)

So, that's what happened to Bambi's mother.


----------



## Devin (Mar 28, 2009)

I've worn deerskin work-gloves before. They were so nice and soft that I didn't want to ruin them with work!


----------



## JM (Mar 28, 2009)

My Thompson-Chain is too heavy. I was hoping to have a few sections removed when rebound.

*• Alphabetical Topical Index 
• Numerical Topical Index*• Outline Studies of the Bible
• Historical Bridge between Old and New Testaments
• Origin and Growth of the English Bible
• Condensed Bible Book Outlines
• Detailed Bible Book Outlines
• Character Studies
• Outline History of the Apostles
• Portraits of Christ
• Prophecies concerning Christ and their fulfilment
*• Journey Maps*
• Harmony of the Gospels
• The Seven Churches of Asia
• Golden Chapters of the Bible
• Topical Treasury / Helps for Christian Workers
• Key memory verses from each Bible Book
• Differences in Religious places mentioned in the Bible
• Archaeological Supplement
*• Hebrew Calendar 
• Concordance 
• 14 Full-color maps*

I would keep only the sections in bold.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Mar 28, 2009)

Cool idea. How much thinner with those omitted sections??


----------



## JM (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll double check when I get home but I think it was about half an inch smaller if I removed the extras.


----------



## etexas (Mar 28, 2009)

JM said:


> I'll double check when I get home but I think it was about half an inch smaller if I removed the extras.


Not a bad idea, Mark Bertrand and I have had Bibles rebound with custom mist binders have NO problems taking out stuff you are not using or don't want!!! I have never used this binder but the ones who have done such work for me, I have been MOST pleased with! If it is your first custom rebinding it is a fun experience! I think you will be pleased!!!!!


----------



## JM (Mar 28, 2009)

Brother, do you have a link to the binder you use? (there's a thank you in it for ya)


----------



## etexas (Mar 28, 2009)

JM said:


> Brother, do you have a link to the binder you use? (there's a thank you in it for ya)


Man, I do not, actually, the last Bible I had rebound is downstairs! I THINK it is called Mechling??? Sorry, not sure about the spelling, the NEXT project I want to do I am going to use an outfit called Hidden House, they have ostrich, elephant and a few other exotic leathers. Sorry I have no linkto hand it was a while back! Grace and Peace! Actually go to Bertand's site, Mark has links for a NUMBER of custom Bible Binders!!!!


----------

